# frog or toad



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what kind of frog or toad would be good for my size tank ?

my tank is a 20 gallon long.

What kind of frog?

What kind of toad?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

In a 20 long, you could get an African Bullfrog.
They may be difficult to find in a pet store, though. But living in NJ, you should
have no problem finding a pet expo or reptile show in this area.

Here is what they look like.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> In a 20 long, you could get an African Bullfrog.
> They may be difficult to find in a pet store, though. But living in NJ, you should
> have no problem finding a pet expo or reptile show in this area.
> 
> Here is what they look like.


i believe just today our good friend mr. hypno-toad from futurama was brought up lol...
also looks like a greenish pumpking i carved this halloween...

sorry for derailment


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd recommend something a bit bigger than a 20 gallon long for an animal that size. But that's just me...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't know much about frogs or toads but I will do research on the recommendations you guys give me.

a small list of frogs that would be good for my 20 gallon long will be greatly appreciated. any and all extra information will also be appreciated


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When it comes to these sorts of things there is a variety. A huge variety. Maybe you can help us out with a few things...

In terms of the set-up, how much work are you willing to do to get things going? Do you want a beautifully crafted display tank? Or do you want something simpler? Are you looking at doing ONLY land, or a land/water combination?

Do you want to be able to keep more than one in the tank?

Is size of the animal important to you?

What are you willing to do in terms of provision of food? Or what do you have available to you? Fruit fly culture, crickets, etc?

How much are you willing to spend on your setup and animal(s)?

Answering this questions will probably answer your initial question for you.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I have to agree with mettle. Dont put an african bullfrog in a 20l. It would be ok while small, but they grow fast and need a bigger tank than that.

20longs are just so short that it really limits your options. Frogs are pretty much the opposite of fish. The extra ground helps less than climbing space. You need a ground frog. No Treefrogs, which is ok, because most of them are up at night and make alot of noise.

How much you want to do in preperation matters to. If you feel like making a vivarium you could get dart frogs. But if your gonna go through that much trouble, you might as well pick up a regular 20 so there is climbing space. You'd have to breed fruit flies(which is super easy/cheap to do). With a 20 long a good species that uses ground more than highth, does well in groups, looks cool, and doesn't cost to much would be luecs(leucomelas). When I say doesn't cost much that is relative. They will likely be around $35 apiece plus $50 shipping, but thats still cheap for a dart frog. http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&...mages&gbv=2

If you dont want to go through that much trouble/cost, you could go with toads. Fire bellied toads are less than $5 apiece at the pet store, and dont need as much cover/moister.
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&...ads&spell=1


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

a couple other options I thought of

scaphiophryne gottlebei (pretty cool looking imo)
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&...G=Search+Images

Or a tomato frog
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&...G=Search+Images


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

some info to help give you guys an idea of what i'm looking for.
as for the dart frog and fire belly i will look into them thanks guys

i'm looking for a frog or toad that dose not require a lot of water.

and I'm not looking to spend a lot of money either.

i'm looking for a woodsy type of tank more like a forest floor and not so much trees.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

fury said:


> some info to help give you guys an idea of what i'm looking for.
> as for the dart frog and fire belly i will look into them thanks guys
> 
> i'm looking for a frog or toad that dose not require a lot of water.
> ...


 what do you like about frogs\toads?Why do you really want to get one?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

fury said:


> some info to help give you guys an idea of what i'm looking for.
> as for the dart frog and fire belly i will look into them thanks guys
> 
> i'm looking for a frog or toad that dose not require a lot of water.
> ...


While they still require a bit of moisture, I'm thinking tree frogs aren't a horrible option for you--they might require a bit more vertical space, but they're somewhat easier than most.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

These guys are available with a little searching, and look pretty sweet. I dont know much about their care though, so some researching would be needed.

http://www.amphibiainfo.com/gallery/anura/...gophrys/nasuta/

They would be cool with a forest floor type of setup. With leaves in there so people have to look twice before they see it.

If you do look into these guys just put Megophrys and leave the nasuta part off because there are a few species out there.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

I just found out that my friend has and is going to give me his extra 55 gallon tank.

please don't reply here. i started a poll.

thanks guys for all the info


----------

